# Needing help



## Ke11y (Jul 22, 2019)

I came here tonight because I don't feel like I can go to anyone that is family or friend. I have had a somewhat rocky marriage from the start and I don't know what to think with what has happened tonight. Some basics about my marriage: we have been married 8 years, he is 41 and I am 35. I am due with our first child any day (today was my due date). I am from the US, he is from Ecuador. I feel as though a lot of our issues stem from being from different cultures and from the communication problems. Our relationship exists in Spanish. He has not really learned much English. I am fluent in Spanish, but still have some things every once in a while that I don't understand. He has struggled to adjust to the US and is pretty vocal to me about not liking the culture here. He has had to put up with incidents of racism on occasion. One of our biggest fights is my family. I see many of the issues as cultural misunderstandings but he is convinced they are just rude people. I have been trying to step back quite a bit and try to see things from a different perspective to see if maybe I am wrong. I am hoping to post on a different board a more specific message about my current problem. I am super afraid that at this point - literally right when we are going to have a baby - that he is looking at divorce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that you have posted in this forum, the new member forum, you should be able to post in other forums. 

You might want to try post in the General Relationship Discussion forum. Here's the link: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/


----------

